# GSP Pups



## zimbass (Feb 7, 2010)

I'll be posting a litter of GSP's for sale today, take a look or pass it on to someone who might be looking.


----------



## zimbass (Feb 7, 2010)

Grace had 3 females and 1 male, only 1 female available, these are some very nice GSP's.


----------



## gohabs1985 (Mar 20, 2010)

how much are you asking?


----------



## zimbass (Feb 7, 2010)

$500.00 for the female.


----------

